# Stop Freezing Up Please



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Can some person with the know how advise on what course of action I can take to stop my Freshwater Tank from freezing up in winter :?: 

I have an Autotrail Apache 700 with a underslung tank which froze solid 2009/2010 and I would like to avoid this happening this winter, if you can advise or recommend someone in the southwest  

Thansk already to Trevor for his advice but you are too far for me to pop in to get you have a look :wink: 

Thanks in advance for all your responses to follow 8)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Last winter was exceptionally cold. Your tank probably would not freeze in a normal winter. You can provide extra insulation and protection by wrapping the tank with an insulation jacket similar to the ones used for central heating storage tanks. Or even make up a thick jacket from expanded polystyrene foam, then wrap it in polythene to keep it waterproof.
Gerry


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We suffered the same problems with our previous Autotrail Scout. This is one reason we now have a German van with a double floor!
I did ask Autotrail if they would build us one first - but alas... Then they single sourced on Fiats and that put the nail in the coffin for us.



C.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try this: http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/features/winter-warmer.html

Alan.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
This is me being silly.....BUT. Would it be possible to put a little heater in,like in an aquarium at home,just to take the chill off,i am sure if it is that cold,you will have a container inside for drinks etc. Just another idea chucked in the pot,lets see what happens.
Ted.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Presumably you have fitted tank heaters? Bit of a drain on batteries and not a lot of use in severe weather but they do help. Wrapping the pipes and valves with lagging and duck tape might help to avoid some of the not so severe days frost.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Vennwood said:


> Presumably you have fitted tank heaters? Bit of a drain on batteries and not a lot of use in severe weather but they do help. Wrapping the pipes and valves with lagging and duck tape might help to avoid some of the not so severe days frost.


I have not fitted heaters yet as I do not know how to get into the tank on my model nor do I know where to wire them to


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Heaters are available as an option on Autotrail - used to be around £120 per tank They should be able to be fitted as an after market option. They are pretty easy to fit and can be wired in to the control panel or wired directly through a switch with a neon light. I wouldn't be surprised if Clive had a paper on fitting these..... Clive?

The more sophisticated heaters are temperature controlled so whenever the water temp drops below +5 or +8 they switch on automatically - just like a fish tank. If you use the camper in winter they can be useful.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*tank heaters*

Hi, after being away last New Year and everything froze,so before my new Auto Trail was built in May this year I had heaters fitted to both fresh and waste water , not tested them yet obviously as the summer has not been that bad , but I am sure they could be retro fitted and I am sure that Ian Sargent will supply you a wiring diagram if you ask him

Baza


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am very surprised that Autotrail don't fit inboard tanks.
Never had the problem as our fresh tank is inboard and when really cold we leave the waste tap open with a bucket under the drain.
I know some vans even have the waste inboard which is even better.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Could you use something like
http://www.isotechsprayfoam.co.uk/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tanker heaters*

I have tank heaters that were fitted as standard and can confirm even last winter, I had no issues with freezing etc.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Idea*



locovan said:


> Could you use something like
> http://www.isotechsprayfoam.co.uk/


Brrrilliant Mavis.

I would do just that but before you do, I would add heaters first. That way if the insulation did not work (which I think it would providing you don't go to extremes, then you have a backup.

Cak Tanks

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget that insulation only slows down the process of freezing . . . by exactly the same rate as it slows down the thawing!! 8O 

In a long spell of very cold weather it won't work indefinitely on its own.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

For occasional winter use in freezing times perhaps consider a 25 litre water tank sat inside a seat base or the bottom of the wardrobe with a submersible pump fitted. Install some change over type plastic plumbing so that the small internal tank can be used if its frozen outside.
c.


----------

